# So I bought a set of MB Quart PCE 216's on eBay



## movingzachb (Dec 13, 2013)

The speakers and tweeters are in excellent condition but the crossovers it came with say 'PXE 213' did a little research and if I am not mistaken these crossovers are for the PCE 210's (5.25") set.

They work with these drivers but I am guessing that now I am not really hearing these speakers as intended because they are using the wrong crossover.

I found a decent looking set of PCE 216 crossovers on eBay and ordered them.

Was there ever a trend with using different crossovers to get a specific type of sound out of these speakers?

I have been having an issue with the tweeter cutting out on one side, wondered if this had anything to do with the crossovers not being the right model. The connections are all very secure with waterproof connectors. 

But either way - will there be a noticeable difference in the sound when I use them with the right set of crossovers?

Just for reference I'm powering them with a Soundstream (china made) 2.370 100x2 and Eclipse 8052 HU.


----------

